# Sera-t-on livré samedi?



## WebOliver (20 Août 2002)

Jaguar sort le 24 août... et le 24 août c'est un samedi... c'est même samedi prochain... Pensez-vous que Jaguar sera livré ce jour-là? TNT livre-t-il le week-end? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## cux221 (20 Août 2002)

Oui, il livre le samedi


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2002)

Mais est-ce qu'on le recevra ce jour-là... Sur mon suivi de commande sur l'Applestore, j'en suis toujours à la première case _Being reviewed_






.


----------



## cux221 (20 Août 2002)

Faut se méfiait de l'etat de ta commande. Quand j'ai commandé mon Ti, il marqué la même chose et le lendemain c'etait marqué shipped


----------



## rillettes (20 Août 2002)

Et même si tu le recevais lundi, quelle importance ?

Il te faut prendre RdV avec Elisabeth Tessier ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2002)

cux221 a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, il livre le samedi  *



premiere nouvel ! ça serai bien la premiere fois que TNT livre le samedi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Et même si tu le recevais lundi, quelle importance ? *



T'est pas impatient de la recevoir toi? A moins que tu ne l'aies déjà... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (20 Août 2002)

_héhé..._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## cux221 (21 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

premiere nouvel ! ça serai bien la premiere fois que TNT livre le samedi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Quand j'ai commadé sur Apple store, ils m'ont livré samedi matin à 8h15, un peu tôt d'ailleurs


----------



## vicento (21 Août 2002)

Vraiment aucun respect pour ceux qui dorment !

Non mais sans rire.


----------



## bebert (21 Août 2002)

Mon Jaguar sera livré dans un bi-G4 867 mais j'ai questionné deux revendeurs aujourd'hui et ils n'ont pas pu me donner de délai.
Pourtant sur l'AppleStore c'est marqué dispo de suite.
Cherchez l'erreur


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2002)

C'est passé en _Being assembled_...






Vivement samedi! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Antiphon (22 Août 2002)

Cela m'étonnerait que nous l'ayons pour samedi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif Ma boite n'est pas encore partie de Cork, sans doute demain, m'a-t-on dit sur l'Apple Store Donc, il faut compter 48 h pour que cela vienne d'Irlande Je ne compte pas l'avoir avant lundi Et je l'ai commandé le 22 juillet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

Antiphon


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2002)

Pas forcément, si elle quitte Cork vendredi matin, elle sera là samedi. Enfin j'ai déjà commandé des articles sur l'Applestore et en général la commande met 24 heures maximum (depuis son départ de Cork) pour parvenir à mon domicile. 

L'exemple de mon précédent article commandé sur l'Applestore: il a quitté Cork le soir à 18h30 et le lendemain matin à 11h20, TNT le livrait chez moi.


----------



## cux221 (22 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* C'est passé en Being assembled...






Vivement samedi! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi je l'ai commandé hier et je suis directement arrivé sur Beig Assembled.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## FredParis (22 Août 2002)

et dans les fnac parisiennes, vous royez qu'ils l'auront samedi ? j'ai lu un post sur macbidouille mentionnant de nombreux problèmes d'approvisionnement...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2002)

Sans commentaire! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jdmeerig (30 Août 2002)

onj verra bien


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jdmeerig:</font><hr />* onj verra bien
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je parlais de samedi passé, 24 août, date de sortie de Jaguar... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2002)

Moi j'ai passé une commande mercredi dernier sur Apple Store pour un emac combo. Aujourd'hui, soit une semaine plus tard, je l'attends toujours. Mais à l'inverse de tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce forum, ma commande n'est pas expédiée depuis l'Irlande mais depuis la République Tchèque (imaginez le voyage !). D'ailleurs, sur le site de KN (la société de transport) on a le tracking, et c'est plutôt long à venir. Aujourd'hui (si je comprends leur tableau) mon emac est censé toujours se trouver à l'autre bout de l'europe... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
En tout cas, grâce au tracking, j'ai vu que le camion avait été chargé, que la porte du camion était fermée et que le camion était parti. Après, le flou...
J'espère (c'est le mot désormais) quand même le recevoir avant ce week-end !

David


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2002)

C'est tout à fait normal. Peut-être que les eMacs sont fabriqués en République Tchèque. Mon iMac LCD a bien été fabriqué et assemblé à Taiwan.


----------

